# Angela



## swellbox

Ist die üblichste Aussprache des deutschen Mädchennahmen "Angela" 
[ˈaɳgɘla] -mit Akzent auf der ersten Silbe und einem unbetonten [ɘ], -oder [aɳˈgeːla] mit Akzent auf der zweiten Silbe und einem langen, betonten [e:] ???

Danke


----------



## Gernot Back

Ich würde Letzteres niemals sagen, selbst wenn es sich bei dieser Person um eine Süddeutsche handeln sollte, die sich selbst so ausspricht.


----------



## berndf

Die Aussprache [aɳˈgeːla] existiert, ist aber eher selten, zumindest heute. Eine Cousine vom mir heißt so und in der Familie wird ihr Name so ausgesprochen.


----------



## Rumo333

Hm, sehr komisch. Ich tendiere irgendwie dazu es auszusprechen: Angeeeela. Aaaaangela kenne ich, würde ich aber nicht sagen. Also ich würde das lange E bevorzugen, aber nimm einfach was du so um dich herum hörst. 
PS: Ich komme aus Hessen


----------



## swellbox

Recht schönen Dank für alle die freundlichen Antworte.
Wie wird normalerweise der ganze Name der deutschen Bundeskanzlerin ausgesprochen ??


----------



## Rumo333

Also, ich würde es so aussprechen: Angeeela Meeerkel
Also bei Angela Betonung auf dem E, bei Merkel auf der Silbe Mer
Hu, ganz schön seltsam. Aber ich kann dir nur empfehlen mal deutsche Nachrichten oder Videos auf Youtube anzusehen, da wird die ja ständig genannt.


----------



## Hutschi

Es gibt offensichtlich regionale Unterschiede (und bei Angela Merkel zusätzlich einen Einfluss durch die Medien.)

Ich würde es immer mit langem "e" aussprechen, wie Rumo, und wie in Bernds Familie. Die Medien sprechen es anders aus.
Ich habe eine Nichte, sie wird mit langem "e" gesprochen.

Es fällt mir sogar schwer, absichtlich die erste Form [ˈaɳgɘla] zu sprechen. Sie widerspricht meinem Sprachgefühl, das natürlich durch den lokalen Akzent mit geprägt ist.

Bei Angela Davis würde ich es allerdings englisch aussprechen,
als Jugendlicher habe ich es aber auch hier "eingedeutscht".

Es scheint auch eine Aussprache zu geben, bei der die erste und zweite Silbe kurz gesprochen werden, aber beide einen Akzent tragen, die letzte Silbe scheint dann ein etwas längeres aber unbetontes "a" zu haben.

"Angela Merkel" spreche ich sozusagen jambisch aus, genau wie Rumo.


----------



## swellbox

Vielen Dank, Hutschi, für deine gründliche Antwort.
Du meinst sicherlich nicht "jambisch", sondern "amfibrakisch"


----------



## Hutschi

Gern geschehen.

... ich meine jambisch, aber den kompletten Namen.
Ich spreche:
An*ge*la *Mer*kel.

Zu amphibrakisch, siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amphibrachys

Das wäre dann zum Beispiel:

An*ge*la spricht *lang*e.
Frau *Mer*kel spricht *lang*e.

"An*gel*a" alleine, ohne "Merkel", wäre amphibrakisch.

Interessant wäre, wo hier die Isoglossen zu "Angela" verlaufen. Ich habe keine Information gefunden.


----------



## swellbox

Na, gut !
Ich habe ja die amphibrachische "Angela" alleine gemeint.


----------



## swellbox

Weder "Angela" noch "Merkel" ist jambisch.


----------



## Hutschi

Das ist klar, sie sind es nur zusammen. Allein ist Merkel trochäisch.
Bei Angela hängt es von der Region und vom Sprecher ab, aber das war ja die eigentliche Frage.

Weiß jemand, wie es die Nachrichtensprecher aussprechen?


----------



## swellbox

Zusammen sind sie jambisch ???
Das ist sicherlich ein Schnitzer.
Jambisch sind z.B.  "Beginn" - "herbei" - "Gelenk" - "sobald".


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Weiß jemand, wie es die Nachrichtensprecher aussprechen?


Ich höre konsistent /ˈaŋ.gə.la ˈmɛʁ.kl̩/.


----------



## Hutschi

Heute früh in den Nachrichten habe ich darauf geachtet, wie es der Nachrichtensprecher sagt.
Es ist  /ˈaŋ.gə.la ˈmɛʁ.kl̩/ mit der Besonderheit, dass das ŋ sehr lang und besonders stimmhaft gesprochen wurde, während das "a" am Anfang sehr kurz und explosiv gesprochen wurde, so dass es meiner Schätzung nach etwa 1/3 der Zeitdauer des ŋ beträgt, die Gesamtdauer von "Ang" ist fast so lang wir die von "gela". Zwischen "ge" und "la" ist keine Pause, und schreiben würde ich es als "gella".  /ˈaŋ.gə.lamɛʁ.kl̩/ "La" und "mɛ" waren eher verschmolzen, als separiert.

Ich bin kein Linguist, deshalb fällt es mir schwer, es noch genauer zu beschreiben.
Der Sender ist "MDR Info" und er ist nachts jetzt auch für die Nachrichten im Rundfunkbereich des ARD zuständig.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> ...die Gesamtdauer von "Ang" ist fast so lang wir die von "gela".


Das glaube ich Dir gern. Tonsilben werden deutlich länger ausgesprochen als Nicht-Tonsilben.


----------



## Hutschi

Die Rhythmik ist dabei etwa timtata timta.


----------



## swellbox

berndf said:


> Das glaube ich Dir gern. Tonsilben werden deutlich länger ausgesprochen als Nicht-Tonsilben.


 
Das stimmt leider nicht. So eine allgemeine Regel kan man überhaupt nicht aufstellen. Ist z.B. "wiss" in "gewiss" länger als "ge" oder "an" in "voran" länger als "vor" ???


----------



## berndf

swellbox said:


> Ist z.B. "wiss" in "gewiss" länger als "ge"


Aber gewiss doch.

Höre Dir man z.B. die Aussprache auf Forvo an. Die erste Silbe ist etwa 175ms lang. In der zweiten Silbe ist das finale /s/ zu lang (Pausa-Aussprache). Wenn Du etwa die Hälfte des /s/ abschneidest, hört es sich so an, wie Du es in flüssiger Sprache erwarten würdest. Die zweite Silbe wäre auch bei so verkürztem /s/ immer noch etwa 320ms lang.


swellbox said:


> "an" in "voran" länger als "vor" ???


Die Silbenstruktur von _voran_ ist _vo-ran_. Die Aussprache_ vor-an_ klänge sehr unnatürlich.


----------



## Hutschi

In der Zwischenzeit ist es schon alt, aber immer noch interessant. 
Ich habe heute wieder bemerkt, dass die meisten Nachrichtensprecher von ZDF das "e" in Angela kurz sprechen.
Aber einer der Nachrichtensprecher sprach es mit langem "e", genauso, wie ich es sprechen würde.


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> Aber einer der Nachrichtensprecher sprach es mit langem "e", genauso, wie ich es sprechen würde.



Das liegt vielleicht an der Ähnlichkeit zum Namen "Angelika", der mit langem "e" gesprochen wird.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> In der Zwischenzeit ist es schon alt, aber immer noch interessant.
> Ich habe heute wieder bemerkt, dass die meisten Nachrichtensprecher von ZDF das "e" in Angela kurz sprechen.
> 
> Aber einer der Nachrichtensprecher sprach es mit langem "e", genauso, wie ich es sprechen würde.


Ich würde es vorziehen, nicht von langem oder kurzem "e" als Unterscheidungskriterium der beiden diskutierten Aussprachen zu reden, das verwirrt m.E. nur, sondern von Betonung auf der ersten oder der zweiten Silbe.

Die Kürzung des "e" bei Betonung auf der ersten Silbe ist ein Artefakt der Unbetontheit, "logisch" ist es immer noch ein langes "e" (so etwa wie das "u" in "zurück"), denn sonst müsste es /ɛ/ sein und das ist es sicher nicht, es ist entweder ein /e/ oder ein /ə/.


----------



## Hutschi

Sind dann in der (mir früher unbekannten) "Standardfassung" alle drei Silben betont und kurz? Ich höre sie "gleich"-betont (wie in einer Triole). Eigentlich müsste es  "Angella" geschrieben werden ...


----------



## fdb

If we really want to be exact: Christian angels are sexless, but their name is grammatically masculine: ἄγγελος, angelus, with a short vowel in the second syllable, and stress on the first syllable both in Greek and Latin. Angela is pseudo-Latin and as such already bad enough. To pronounce it as AnGEEEla is adding insult to injury.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Sind dann in der (mir früher unbekannten) "Standardfassung" alle drei Silben betont und kurz? Ich höre sie "gleich"-betont (wie in einer Triole). Eigentlich müsste es  "Angella" geschrieben werden ...


Das kommt mir schräg vor, ein mehrsilbiges Wort ohne Tonsilbe gibt es im Deutschen eigentlich nicht. Es kann sein, dass wiel Anfangsbetonung im Deutschen Standard ist, es Dir nicht auffält.

Vielleicht denkst Du auch and die verbundene Aussprache von Vor- und Nachname _Angela*Mer*kel_, d.h. wie ein einziges fünfsilbiges Wort mit der Hauptbetonung auf der vierten Silbe. Aber auch hier gibt es eine deutliche Nebentonsilbe, entweder die erste oder die zweite. Eine Aussprache wie _Angella _habe ich in den Medien noch nie gehört. Das wäre ja etwa so wie _Ann Geller_ in verbundener Aussprache. Das würde aber eine Silbenstruktur _An-gel-a_ voraussetzen. Ich glaube Du verwechselst /ɛ/ und /ə/. Durch das nachfolgende /l/ kann das /ə/ vielleicht tatsächlich leicht nach vorne rutschen, aber ein /ɛ/ hört sich doch noch anders an.


----------



## Hutschi

Es kann sein, dass ich die beiden Vokale verwechsle.
Es kann sein, dass bei "Angella Merkel" eine Nebenbetonung auf "an" liegt, die ich nicht wahrnehme, ich spreche es ja selbst auf der zweiten Silbe betont und mit deutlich längerem "e" aus, nicht nur mit betontem "e".
Der Hauptunterschied besteht aber weiterhin darin, dass in den Medien meist die Silben kurz und etwa gleichlang gesprochen werden ("Angela" hat etwa die gleiche Länge wie Merkel) während ich (und andere) "an" als eine Art Auftakt verwenden und "gela Merkel" gleichen Taktrhythmus haben.
Für mich war diese "Kurzaussprache" neu, es kann sein, dass es hier auf regionalen Unterschieden beruht.

Ich nehme aber praktisch keinen Betonungsunterschied in den Silben in der "normalen" Medienaussprache bei "Angela" wahr. Wenn überhaupt, dann hat die erste Silbe in "Angela Merkel"  "Tiefbetonung". Mir ist es unklar. Wie entstand diese Betonung überhaupt? Gibt es analoge Varianten auch bei "Angelika" (Hier sehe ich eine Hauptbetonung auf einem langen "e" und die Nebenbetonung auf "ka", wie Demiurg.)

Noch eine Beobachtung:
Die Rhythmik der "Medienaussprache" ähnelt der englischen Aussprache von "Angela" wie in "Angela Davis". Nur dass ich hier tatsächlich die erste Silbe betont wahrnehme, aber die Silbenlängensummen von "Angela" und "Davis" sind etwa gleich. Natürlich ist die Aussprache selbst anders und in der englischen Aussprache ist "a" in "ang" gespannt (tensed) und leicht diphtongisiert - in der deutschen nicht.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Wie entstand diese Betonung überhaupt? Gibt es analoge Varianten auch bei "Angelika" (Hier sehe ich eine Hauptbetonung auf einem langen "e" und die Nebenbetonung auf "ka", wie Demiurg.)


Es kann sein, dass die Betonung "An*ge*la" tatsächlich aus falscher Analogie zu "An*ge*lika" entstanden ist. Beide Namen sind dem mittelalterlichen Latein entlehnt ("pseudo-Latin" wie fdb schrieb). Das "e" war dort beide Male kurz. Die Betonung folgt den normalen Regeln im Lateinischen: "*An*-ge-lus"/"*An*-ge-la" und "An-*ge*-li-cus"/"An-*ge*-li-ca". Unabhängig von der Betonung (etymologisch korrekt "*An*-ge-la" oder etymologisch inkorrekt "An-*ge*-la") entstand die Dehnung des "e" wahrscheinlich im Frühneuhochdeutschen, das systematisch alle kurzen Vokale in offenen Silben gedehnt hat.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke. Die Geschichte der Aussprachevarianten erklärt einiges. Ohne sie ist die Form der Varianten unverständlich.


----------



## bart150

Ich habe bemerkt, dass deutsche Sprecher üblicherweise /ˈaŋgəla/ sagen; d.h. mit ‘ng’ in ‘Angela’ als /ŋg/ ausgesprochen.

Aber Wörtern wie ‘Engel’ und ‘fangen’ usw sind in der Regel als /ˈɛŋəl/ und /ˈfaŋən/ ausgesprochen, und nicht /ˈɛŋgəl/ und /ˈfaŋgən/. Warum /ˈaŋgəla/ und nicht /ˈaŋəla/?

Gibt es überhaupt anderen deutschen Wörter mit dieser /ŋg/ Kombination?


----------



## berndf

Das hast Du richtig wahrgenommen. Die Kombination "ng" wird in einheimischen Wörtern tatsächlich immer /ŋ/ und nicht /ŋg/ gesprochen (anders als im Englischen, wo es manchmal so und manchmal so gesprochen wird, z.B _singer_ /sɪŋə(ɹ)/ aber _finger_ /fɪŋgə(ɹ)/). _Angela_ wird aber, egal wie betont, als fremd empfunden (daher auch das Wirrwarr verschiedener Aussprachen) und darum kommen die normalen Regeln nicht zur Anwendung. Das /g/ wird auch in anderen Fremdwörtern desselben Stammes, z.B. in _Anglikanische Kirche_, gesprochen, während in dem assimilierte Lehnwort _Engel _das "g" nicht gesprochen wird.


----------



## fdb

berndf said:


> _..._ in anderen Fremdwörtern desselben Stammes, z.B. in _Anglikanische Kirche..._




Nicht die "engelhafte Kirche", sondern Kirche der Anglo-Sachsen. Non angeli, sed Angli.


----------



## berndf

fdb said:


> Nicht die "engelhafte Kirche", sondern Kirche der Anglo-Sachsen.


In Deutsch heißen die _Angelsachsen_ und nicht _Anglo-Sachsen_; und das wird aber wieder ohne "g" gesprochen. _Angeln _(eine Landschaft in Schleswig-Holstein) ist auch ja kein Fremdwort. _Anglikanisch _ist aber ein Latinisierung und gilt darum wieder als Fremdwort, auch wenn es mit _Engeln _nichts zu tun hat.


----------



## Robocop

In der Deutschschweiz wäre die dominierende *Aussprache*variante An-*sch*e-la (alle Silben kurz ausgesprochen). 
Natürlich halten sich die schweizerischen Fernseh- und Radiosprecher auch an die deutsche Aussprachevariante mit dem "g" (An-ge-la).


----------



## bart150

Herrliche Antwort (#30), Bernd. Danke schön.
Eine weitere Frage. Heutzutage hört man /ˈaŋgəla/ fast jeden Tag im Fernsehen. Vor der Ankunft von Frau Merkel war das nicht so. Könnte es sein, dass damals auch /ˈaŋəla/ oft gesagt wird?


----------



## berndf

Ich glaube ich habe alle hier diskutierten Varianten schon mal gehört. Seit Angela Merkel Kanzlerin ist, ist, wie Du richtig vermutetest, die Variante, mit der Ihr Name ausgesprochen wird, tatsächlich sehr viel öfter zu hören..


----------



## Kajjo

Zurück zur Titelfrage: Ich kenne beide Aussprachevarianten, und die meisten Frauen, die Angela heißen, bestehen auf eine bestimmte Aussprache.


----------

